# Looking for 2002 Nissan Maxima SE Repair Manual



## Huolong (Aug 19, 2005)

Hello, I own a 2002 Nissan Maxima SE, and I am looking for a Repair Manual of my vechile. I have checked online, as well as Autozone, and O'Reily. It seems to me that none carries any books on my vechile. The lastest that I have seen is 1993 - 2001 Nissan Maxima Repair Manual. But the 2001 Maxima and 2002 Maxima are much different. Fourth Generation compared to a 5th Generation engine.

Could anyone please provide a link as to where I can purchase the 2002 Nissan Maxima Repair Manual. Thanks.


----------



## SR20DEN (May 2, 2002)

You can purchase the manual and /or view one directly at

www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan

I have every Nissan/Infiniti ESM from '94 to present but at the moment I don't have a good way to share them.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

You can get one at the website listed here: 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=92816

Or hit me up on AIM sometime and I'll send ya the file via AIM...


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

> But the 2001 Maxima and 2002 Maxima are much different. Fourth Generation compared to a 5th Generation engine.


I think the 2000-2003 are considered 5th Gen, but some call the 2002 and 2003's "5.5" due to the bigger engine. 

Off post, but Puppet had already taken care of your question...


----------

